# robić jesienne porządki w ogrodzie



## wolfbm1

Witam.
Robię jesienne porządki w moim ogrodzie.
I'm doing some autumn cleaning in my garden.

Czy dobrze?


----------



## DW

I'd probably go for something like,

_I'm doing my fall garden cleanup._ 
.

If you don't want to strictly translate what you wrote in Polish, I'd recommend playing a little with words and trying something like,

_I'm putting the/my garden to bed._ 
.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ania R.

Your sentence is perfectly fine, but like *O The DW-cum-LS-cum-RB* suggested, you might wanna try and run a little wild wirh this one


----------



## wolfbm1

Maybe:
I'm protecting/covering my plants with a duvet for winter.


----------



## DW

To be honest, I guess many people - including me - hearing this would be like, "_You're... what???_", the "_what_" being the operative word. 

For me, you went too far and probably took the wrong path wanting this to be poetic.

On the other hand, after mulling it over for a while, I came to a conclusion that if you express this in the way you proposed, there will be probably two reactions you could get - the first one I gave at the very beginning of the post and the second one that would be like, "_Hey man, are you covering it all up with a garden foil on your own?_", since the "_duvet_" could be literally understood as a foil. 

Well, if you feel like playing a bit with words, I guess you'd be probably better off sticking to the version "_I'm putting the/my garden to bed._". You know, frankly, it's not my very own idea for expressing this. I guess I came across this phrase in a certain article from this September.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ania R.

I agree, the last one is too literal and if you use the wrong word nobody is going to understand what you mean. I would go for something more general like what* O The DW-cum-LS-cum-RB* suggested, or even what you wrote initially. You might also just say _I'm preparing my garden for the winter_ or something like that, if you really mean covering the plants and doing other preparations to make sure the plants survive the cold temperatures.


----------



## wolfbm1

I just tried to play with words in response to Ania's suggestion and to the saying you brought about. 
Anyway, if snow makes a cosy duvet for plants, why not use leaves, twigs and pieces of bark for the same purpose. In this way we can "put our plants to bed."


----------



## wolfbm1

Ania R. said:


> You might also just say _I'm preparing my garden for the winter_ or something like that, if you really mean covering the plants and doing other preparations to make sure the plants survive the cold temperatures.


Thank you, Ania. I think I could say:
Right now I'm busy preparing my garden for the winter.


----------



## Ania R.

wolfbm1 said:


> Thank you, Ania. I think I could say:
> Right now I'm busy preparing my garden for the winter.


Yeah, that sounds OK


----------

